# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Cuenta atrás para la planta fotovoltaica más grande de España

## termopar

> Cuenta atrás para la planta fotovoltaica más grande de España
> 
> Ramón Roca septiembre 19, 2015
> La germano-china SAG Solar-Shunfeng espera el visto bueno definitivo del Gobierno para empezar la construcción de la planta de 400 MW en Calzadilla de los Barros
> 
> 
> 
> El proyecto de la planta fotovoltaica más grande de España entra en su recta final. La central de Calzadilla de los Barros (Extremadura) de 400 MW de potencia está más cerca de ser una realidad. Tan solo le hace falta obtener la luz verde del Ministerio de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente y que el Gobierno central apruebe la definitiva planificación energética 2015-2020. Dos pasos que previsiblemente se realizarán en las próximas semanas y que harán que la empresa germano-china SAG Solar-Shunfeng pueda iniciar la construcción el próximo año.
> 
> ...


referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/cu...nde-de-espana/

----------

F. Lázaro (21-sep-2015),HUESITO (21-sep-2015),Jonasino (21-sep-2015),NoRegistrado (21-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Buena noticia y mejor todavía si llega a buen término, para Extremadura y para España.
Además servirá para que veamos la parte positiva de tecnologias como la china ("La germano-china SAG Solar-Shunfeng espera el visto bueno definitivo del Gobierno para empezar la construcción de la planta de 400 MW en Calzadilla de los Barros") tan denostada en otros hilos de foro.
Texto de dia: "En este mundo traidor nada es verdad ni es mentira, todo es según el color del cristal con que se mira"

----------


## termopar

Si falla una placa solar, no nos metemos en un invierno nuclear,..., la comparativa del día (y si tiene algún problema emocional, mejor tratarlo de otro modo, no vaya a ser que pensemos que se trata de un provocador malintencionado de foros),

----------

NoRegistrado (21-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Obviamente, es una buena noticia, faltaría más. Inversión y trabajo... que falta hace y mucha por esta tierra.

Personalmente preferiría una central nuclear, que da más rendimiento y trabajo,  pero bueno, todo proyecto es bienvenido.

----------


## termopar

No creo que de más rendimiento, por la cantidad de capital requerido, tanto en construcción como en seguridad ni garantías, ni más trabajo por MW construido. La energía nuclear no da para más.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo creo que sí. ¿A cuánto asciende el montante (€) estimado del proyecto hasta su puesta en servicio y su producción anual?

----------


## Jonasino

> Si tiene algún problema emocional, mejor tratarlo de otro modo, no vaya a ser que pensemos que se trata de un provocador malintencionado de foros







> "La energía nuclear no da para más."





> ¿Es la energía nuclear el futuro?
> 
> 
> Mucho se habla en estos días sobre las energías renovables. El petróleo, el carbón y el gas, como ya hemos mencionado, deben quedarse en el pasado debido al peligro que representan para nuestro planeta y por tal motivo, lentamente se migra a otros tipos de energías. Las energías alternativas más populares son la solar, la eólica, hidroeléctrica y la nuclear. Sin embargo, pese a que todas estas fuentes energéticas son limpias comparadas con los combustibles fósiles, tienen desventajas en mayor o menor medida. 
> 
> 
> 
> La energía solar, por ejemplo, aunque es prácticamente ilimitada, requiere de grandes extensiones de terreno y por ahora, es costosa. La energía eólica también requiere de grandes extensiones de terreno y se dice que altera el paisaje (aunque esa desventaja es una ridiculez comparada con los beneficios a largo plazo). La energía hidroeléctrica altera los ecosistemas de forma dramática desviando ríos y la energía nuclear es poco popular pues la gente se siente intimidada por la gran complejidad de su proceso que, generalmente no entiende.
> 
> ...


Fuente: revistaparsec.com/#!¿Es-la-energía-nuclear-el-futuro/cgmo/550383360cf27b8ab28234a8

----------


## termopar

> Yo creo que sí. ¿A cuánto asciende el montante (€) estimado del proyecto hasta su puesta en servicio y su producción anual?


Ya se habló de este tema en este hilo: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-a-las-fosiles. Por cierto ensuciado el hilo por el sr. Jonasino al igual que lo hace con éste.
Además en otro hilo: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...el-carb%C3%B3n se habló que la última central de UK iba a costar 130 euros el MWh, para 35 años, que si se ampliase a 60 años con el aumento de costes de mantenimiento se podría rebajar a cerca de los 100 euros. Ese es un buen lugar para debatirlo.

Pero ya que lo comentamos aquí, LO IMPORTANTE ES LA TENDENCIA. Los costes nucleares suben y en 60 años donde estarán esos costes?. 

Mire atentamente lo que dice la noticia de este hilo: *La empresa quiere construir la planta de 400 MW sin ningún tipo de ayuda por parte del Estado.*. Es decir, a día de hoy, los costes de la fotovoltaica han bajado muchísimo, y dentro de 60 años? Desde luego no tendremos que desmantelar un sistema complejo y radiactivo ni almacenarlo en un silo costosísimo a su vez, ni tendremos riesgo alguno de accidente nuclear. Usted mismo en otro hilo: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...%C3%ADa/page28 indica que en España se minusvalora el riesgo de sismos catastróficos en España en las normas y en los proyectos. 

Ni por precio, ni por empleo, ni por seguridad vale una central nuclear en estos momentos. Y ahora le preguntaría seriamente.... En que técnica invertiría su dinero a 60 años vista?

Y sí, es una pena que este gobierno no haya mantenido la inversión en este sector, y ahora vengan alemanes y chinos a hacer lo que nosotros podríamos estar haciendo, me da lástima, pero es lo que hay.

----------

NoRegistrado (22-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

Sr. Jonasino: 

A qué fin trae a este hilo un artículo futurista sobre la energía nuclear?. Que habla de centrales de Torio que por ahora no existen, y encima reconoce que las actuales de Uranio y Plutonio son peligrosas? 
Y que el futuro es la Fusión? Si fuese hecho realidad, estoy de acuerdo completamente, pero esto no tiene nada que ver con las centrales actuales de fisión nuclear ni con los costes (o viabilidad) de las centrales nucleares, que es la razón por la que se ha derivado el tema. 

Se le da bien esto de ensuciar los hilos.

----------

NoRegistrado (22-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Jonasino primero promete no volver a malmeter y luego vuelve a la carga.

Los incalculables costes nucleares de desmantelamiento, confinamiento y vigilancia durante cientos o miles de años nunca se tienen en cuenta. La industria nuclear se encomienda a que en el futuro se encuentre un milagro que reutilice o desactive dichos residuos. Pero no tiene en consideración una variable que ya ha ocurrido en la historia de la humanidad, como es la regresión tecnológica. Y puede ocurrir.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (22-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Sr. Jonasino: ¿A qué fin trae a este hilo un artículo futurista sobre la energía nuclear?.





> Jonasino primero promete no volver a malmeter y luego vuelve a la carga.


Perdón, perdón......Antes de volver a postear algo pasaré primero por el Comité de Censura......

----------


## pablovelasco

Es que no se puede ser en este foro ni pro-nuclear ni pro-trasvase... Sr. Jonasino, Sr. F.Lázaro, en este caso son uds. los malvados del SCRATS, pero en nuclear.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Quien ha dicho eso?
Yo creo que F. Lázaro debate el tema nuclear con bastante sensatez. Con él se puede estar de acuerdo o no pero no dice ninguna tontería.
No es tu caso ni el de Jonasino.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Perdón, perdón......Antes de volver a postear algo pasaré primero por el Comité de Censura......


Me confieso, puedo pecar de nuevo. Me confieso, puedo pecar de nuevo. Me confieso, puedo pecar de nuevo... Bucle infinito.




> OK por mi parte


En fín...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Quien ha dicho eso?
> Yo creo que F. Lázaro debate el tema nuclear con bastante sensatez. Con él se puede estar de acuerdo o no pero no dice ninguna tontería.
> No es tu caso ni el de Jonasino.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Gracias por lo que a mi respecta.
Ya me gustaría llegar a los talones de F:Lázaro en conocimientos, sensatez, ecuanimidad etc

Y no quiero marear más la perdiz de este hilo con cosas "accesorias".

----------


## NoRegistrado

A ver si es verdad...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

> Perdón, perdón......Antes de volver a postear algo pasaré primero por el Comité de Censura......


Ahh, pero que hay un comité de censura?, disculpa que no este tan puesto en esto, de momento a mí no se me han dirigido desde ese comité ni sabía que existía, aunque nunca se sabe....
Por cierto, a mí me basta con que deje de poner comentarios fuera de lugar con ironías provocadoras (off topic en inglés, por si en castellano no lo capta, lo siento pero en latín o alemán, ni idea)  

Por cierto, curiosamente mire lo que dice la wikipedia sobre ese término:



> Los trolls suelen insertar comentarios off-topic deliberadamente para enfadar a los miembros o secuestrar una discusión


ref: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Off_topic

Nota: Sr. Jonasino, ya que ha ensuciado completamente el tema y así se lo han permitido desde dicho comité, me concedo la licencia de usar sus propias herramientas

----------

NoRegistrado (22-sep-2015)

----------

